# Does VideoReDo allow you to make selectable chapters within titles on your DVD?



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

I am just learning about burning DVDs. I've had a DVD recorder for years, but never burned a DVD b/c we went straight from VCR to an RCA DVR, and now to TiVo last summer.

But, I am archiving my VHS tapes to DVD, and then I thought I'd start archiving some TiVo shows to DVD too. I am beginning with an old collection of exercise tapes, b/c I want to make all my mistakes on a video collection that isn't that important in terms of quality. I can still workout even if the video has mistakes on it  (which, lol, is good, b/c one vhs I just copied had a 15 second bit of Barney recorded into the middle of it !! 

Anyway, I'm thinking editing on a PC might be better than making chapters with a DVD recorder. And, plus, I want to make selectable chapters, instead of just skipping through them in a linear fashion. For workout DVDs, this would be handy, to skip to a particular section. Especially since I'm putting two or three VHSs on one DVD. I'd like to have separate titles (easy enough), but then I'd like to have thumbnail-selectable chapters within each title (not so easy, not even sure if it's possible with a standalone recorder - although I haven't checked out/learned the 'playlist' feature on my recorder yet).

So, I'm thinking that since I'd like to eventually get to learning to burn shows from TiVo desktop to DVD, I'll need either Roxio or VideoRedo. In reading the archives, I can see there's a clear consensus around the opinion that VideoRedo is the much better choice.

But, I have a question. Well, two, I guess.

The first one is, will I be able to make thumbnail-selectable chapters within separate titles on the DVD?

The second one, is a comment I ran across while reading some of the older threads:



mr.unnatural said:


> You should be able to use any burning software. What you need is a good authoring tool and some editing software. I've been using MediaChance's DVD-Lab for years because it was the only authoring tool that didn't choke on DirecTivo files. I still use it but there are many tools that work equally well with S3 Tivo and Tivo HD transport streams.
> 
> VideoReDo is by far the most commonly used tool for editing and converting Tivo files. Once the conversion has been completed you can use any authoring and burning program you like.


How come he seems to be recommending separate editing/converting and authoring/burning programs?

I thought VideoRedo did all of it - convert from TiVo format, allow you to edit, then burn to disc? Does 'author' refer to creating menus for the DVD? Is that related to the question I'm asking about making selectable chapters?

Thx so much in advance for any help/advice !


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Also, this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=424418&highlight=videoredo+vs+roxio

Debating editing on a standalone recorder or editing on a PC was really interesting! 

In case any of those who participated in that thread, read this thread, thanks for the interesting thread! I've been reading about archiving VHS tapes on the avsforums.com, and many there agree with FallingWater, that standalones are preferable.

I think I'd better learn the PC method though, b/c I want to burn some of my TiVo shows to DVD. :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

With VideoReDo, you can make chapter marks that work during playback, but you cannot make "sub-menus". A title menu is all you get. 
What you could do in the case with the workout videos, is make each segment a stand alone with its own title and then burn them to DVD. Each segment would then be selectable from the title menu.
This is the reason some suggest using other software for DVD authoring/burning.

Also, if you already have authoring/burning software, you don't need VideoReDo TV Suite.
You can save money by just getting VideoReDo Plus.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you are using VideoReDo you can:

Press A to mark/unmark chapters that pressing the DVD |<< or >>| to jump to previous/next chapter mark.

You can also edit out commercials or your 'Barney ' Takes by Pressing F3 to mark where to begin, then F4 to mark where to end, then press DEL to remove that section when you Save (Ctrl-S) the video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The easiest way to do this is to open the original file, cut out everything except what you want to be the first "chapter" on the menu, then click Add To DVD. Now clear the cuts, select the next segment and add that to DVD. Continue doing that until all "chapters" have been added and then create the DVD. That will put one menu entry per "chapter" on the menu.

Dan


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

steve614 said:


> With VideoReDo, you can make chapter marks that work during playback, but you cannot make "sub-menus". A title menu is all you get.
> What you could do in the case with the workout videos, is make each segment a stand alone with its own title and then burn them to DVD. Each segment would then be selectable from the title menu.
> This is the reason some suggest using other software for DVD authoring/burning.
> 
> ...


I don't already have an authoring/burning program, so I'll be purchasing one. Is there a program that does allow you to make selectable 'sub-menus'? Well, actually I do have a very minimal program that came bundled with an Ion USB device that allows you to hookup vcr outputs to a USB gadget, so you can feed a VHS tape directly into the PC. It's veeeerryyy basic. Pretty much just trim and burn.

Making each segment a separate title is an option, but not my favorite one. Because sometimes you do the whole tape, but sometimes you just want a segment of the tape. For the times you do the whole tape, it would be better to just play all segments of the title at the same time.



ThAbtO said:


> If you are using VideoReDo you can:
> 
> Press A to mark/unmark chapters that pressing the DVD |<< or >>| to jump to previous/next chapter mark.
> 
> You can also edit out commercials or your 'Barney ' Takes by Pressing F3 to mark where to begin, then F4 to mark where to end, then press DEL to remove that section when you Save (Ctrl-S) the video.


LOL - good idea on cutting out the Barney bit ! He's in there right now. Cracked me up when I saw it . Thankyou for the how-to on the chaptering. If I can't figure out a way to make selectable chapters within titles, I'll probably go this way.



Dan203 said:


> The easiest way to do this is to open the original file, cut out everything except what you want to be the first "chapter" on the menu, then click Add To DVD. Now clear the cuts, select the next segment and add that to DVD. Continue doing that until all "chapters" have been added and then create the DVD. That will put one menu entry per "chapter" on the menu.
> 
> Dan


That definitely is an option. I appreciate the suggestion. Do you know if there is a program that allows you to make selectable chapters within the titles? I'm thinking for the workout videos, that I'd like to either play the whole vid at once, or select an individual portion. I'd also like to put two or three titles on a single dvd, so I'd like to keep the separate tapes as separate titles.

Plus, I'm thinking when I move to archiving shows, that I'd like to keep whole shows as separate titles, but also be able to have selectable chapters within each show.

I think I have almost all of the "Jeremiahs" on my PC right now. That's probably the first series I'll save to DVD, after I'm done with the old VHSs.

I've been reading old threads in this forum for the last few hours. Lots of info in there ! You guys are awesome. :up:


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

wisny said:


> LOL - good idea on cutting out the Barney bit ! He's in there right now. Cracked me up when I saw it . Thankyou for the how-to on the chaptering. If I can't figure out a way to make selectable chapters within titles, I'll probably go this way.


Yoga possessed by Barney on the next Montel! 

Heh. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wisny said:


> That definitely is an option. I appreciate the suggestion. Do you know if there is a program that allows you to make selectable chapters within the titles? I'm thinking for the workout videos, that I'd like to either play the whole vid at once, or select an individual portion. I'd also like to put two or three titles on a single dvd, so I'd like to keep the separate tapes as separate titles.


If you do it like I described you can still add chapters selectable via the next/previous buttons on your remote by setting your cursor where you want the chapter to start and pressing A on the keyboard.

Note: To make these chapters work you have to go to Tools->Options->Chapter Markers and check the box next to "At Scene Markers"

Dan


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

wisny said:


> Do you know if there is a program that allows you to make selectable chapters within the titles? I'm thinking for the workout videos, that I'd like to either play the whole vid at once, or select an individual portion. I'd also like to put two or three titles on a single dvd, so I'd like to keep the separate tapes as separate titles.


The only software that I'm familiar with is Nero. It allows the menu structure you desire.

http://www.nero.com/enu/index.html


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> If you do it like I described you can still add chapters selectable via the next/previous buttons on your remote by setting your cursor where you want the chapter to start and pressing A on the keyboard.
> 
> Note: To make these chapters work you have to go to Tools->Options->Chapter Markers and check the box next to "At Scene Markers"
> 
> Dan


Thanks, Dan . It's good to know I can do that, and I'm sure I'll use that function when I get to burning some DVDs from TivoDesktop. I can make those kind of chapter navigation clicks with my standalone recorder as well. I was wondering if using my PC to make a menu would offer a bit more flexibility. Actually, I was hoping VideoReDo would do it, b/c then I'd only have to learn/buy one program  .



steve614 said:


> The only software that I'm familiar with is Nero. It allows the menu structure you desire.
> 
> http://www.nero.com/enu/index.html


Thanks steve614 . Seems like Nero is the granddaddy of burning, yea? I think I should check it out. A couple people on the videohelp.com forums also recommended GUIfordvdauthor / GUIforMuxman and TDA. I guess I'll check those out, plus the Nero.

I thought I saw something mentioned about re-encoding before burning not being a good idea? Is that true? Is it just because it adds time to the process, or does it affect quality? What methods does Nero use to acquire the video to be edited/burned? Is it just loading a disc, and outputting another disc? Or would I be able to hook up my VCR via USB and use Nero to acquire the video (instead of the software that came with my USB capture device)?

I did see something on cnet when I first started researching dvd menus that I thought might be a good thing to try, but noone has recommended it, so I'm thinking maybe it's not a good program. I'm not sure though. It's called RZ DVD Creator .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We've discussed the possibility of making the menu functionality in VideoReDo more robust, to allow for more complex situations like yours, but doing so is going to require a major UI overhaul and we're just not in a position to do that right now.

Dan


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> We've discussed the possibility of making the menu functionality in VideoReDo more robust, to allow for more complex situations like yours, but doing so is going to require a major UI overhaul and we're just not in a position to do that right now.
> 
> Dan


Thanks for your reply, Dan 

I found out last weekend that the included software with an Ion Video2PC USB gadget that I picked up at cowboom.com for $20 makes exactly the menu structure I wanted.

It makes a top-level menu with a thumbnail for each title, or exercise VHS tape, in this case. And when you select a title thumbnail, a chapter menu thumbnail array shows up, allowing you to scroll through and select any chapter. Problem is, it won't let you set your own chapters, it auto generates them. And worse, it won't let you burn a trimmed video. Sure, it lets you edit/save a video. But when you go to the burn disc menu, only the unedited, long version of the video file is available for burning. Other people have run into this same problem, judging from the comments posted at this YouTube tutorial video:






I wrote to Ion, but they haven't emailed back yet.

I am still going to check out the other recommended authoring programs, to see what kind of menu structures they allow. Maybe next weekend. I just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------

